# Back issues, any ideas?



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

About a month or 2 ago, I hurt my back.. I have tried almost everything. Heating pad, ice, pain killers, sitting, walking, laying down. It is my lower back that gets really bad, but my whole back sometimes hurts SO bad. The doc thinks I have a lumbar sacral strain.. 
Anyone know how to relieve the pain? Thanks, Elena


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to talk with a chiroprator. It's way too easy for us to give you terrible advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> You need to talk with a chiroprator. It's way too easy for us to give you terrible advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have gone to one, but it has not helped at all.. :/


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweatie Petey said:


> I have gone to one, but it has not helped at all.. :/


You'll have to keep going and give feedback or try a different one. Ask for X-rays. It could even be a nerve issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I recommend going to a physio/ chiro. Try to get a referral to one from a doctor.

A physio will try to manipulate whatever is wrong back into place and give you exercises that will relieve pain and strengthen the muscles again.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Have you been to an orthopedist or just your primary? You can get X-rays but they won't show nerve issues. Would need an MRI for that. Assuming you aren't having any deficits indicative of nerve involvement (numbness, tingling, burning pains that shoot somewhere else) or they would have done one right away to CYA. If it is a muscular strain a chiro won't do anything, as you stated. Unfortunately muscular injuries are a b* to heal, esp neck/back inj. The biggest thing is to let them rest and then rebuild them properly. Over an awful long period of time, be patient.  Posture and leg/ab muscles are your key players there.. If your core is weak, your back has to compensate. lumbar injury is so common because there's no support (rib cage) to further stabilize when having to compensate or twist/turn. Once you've hurt it, you're much more susceptible to re-injury..

If you haven't been to an orthopedist, go see one. Or if you have, go back! Living that way is miserable, please don't settle. Get into physical therapy if they think it's a good option for you. Ask about massage and ultrasound therapy too. Muscle relaxers with NSAID (ibuprofen, Tylenol, aleve- whatever works best for you) can help short term for pain to rebuild and then be kept handy for bad days if your ortho thinks it's a good option for you. 

It's a vicious cycle if left alone. The muscle tension is effecting the nerves, which can permanently damage them and cause chronic pain. The pain will be miserable, and heavy NSAID/pain med use trying to manage it will demolish your liver.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Try crawling on your hands and knees in a straight line as far as possible, making gentle turnarounds and do this for 10 minutes twice a day.

Yes, I know it sounds silly..... but is works for me and was recommended by a chiropractor (my father) 40 years ago and has helped many times over the years :wink:

.


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Coffeejunkie said:


> Have you been to an orthopedist or just your primary? You can get X-rays but they won't show nerve issues. Would need an MRI for that.
> Unfortunately muscular injuries are a b* to heal, esp neck/back inj. The biggest thing is to let them rest and then rebuild them properly. Over an awful long period of time, be patient.  If your core is weak, your back has to compensate. lumbar injury is so common because there's no support (rib cage) to further stabilize when having to compensate or twist/turn. Once you've hurt it, you're much more susceptible to re-injury..
> 
> 
> ...


My primary doctor was not able to see me for at least a month, so I went to a different one. But then I went to a different one because it got really bad again. I am going to start PT this week. Then, next month I go back to the doctor, and maybe get an MRI. :/ When I went to the doctor, I got X-rays to see if I had fractured it, but I was not. (thank goodness!)


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey SP, I got a back injury at 21 riding a horse someone wanted me to fix. It suddenly bucked at a *trot* just as I was coming down (posting), and *wham*! GPs could never tell me what exactly the problem was, it took months to heal and then recurred to a greater or lesser degree whenever I lifted something slightly wrong or turned wrong (when it happens badly my entire lumbar curve will be straightened out with painful muscle spasms). A chiropractor with a super understanding of back anatomy said he sees my injury in BMX and Dirt Bike riders and what happened is that the ligaments that attach my spine to my pelvis stretched in my accident, making me prone to back strain. For me it's mostly prevention - Pilates classes are great for reducing future problems, once you're healed up from whatever you have and OK to do something like that. Pilates is just so super for strengthening core muscles and maintaining flexibility, and means I can go years now without a relapse.

Hope you feel better soon. Vitamin C and E is useful in healing muscle. Whether or not your primary problem is originally muscular, back problems always end up involving the muscles in some way.


----------



## AngelsWish (Apr 7, 2014)

SueC said:


> Hey SP, I got a back injury at 21 riding a horse someone wanted me to fix. It suddenly bucked at a *trot* just as I was coming down (posting), and *wham*! GPs could never tell me what exactly the problem was, it took months to heal and then recurred to a greater or lesser degree whenever I lifted something slightly wrong or turned wrong (when it happens badly my entire lumbar curve will be straightened out with painful muscle spasms). A chiropractor with a super understanding of back anatomy said he sees my injury in BMX and Dirt Bike riders and what happened is that the ligaments that attach my spine to my pelvis stretched in my accident, making me prone to back strain. For me it's mostly prevention - Pilates classes are great for reducing future problems, once you're healed up from whatever you have and OK to do something like that. Pilates is just so super for strengthening core muscles and maintaining flexibility, and means I can go years now without a relapse.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. Vitamin C and E is useful in healing muscle. Whether or not your primary problem is originally muscular, back problems always end up involving the muscles in some way.


The same thing happened to me when i first started riding my horse 3 years ago but i came off and landed on my lower back and every time i have cantered after that my lower back hurts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

None of my 4 fractures were visible on radiographs. A later CT scan diagnosed all 4 (I'm not saying that you have broken something, God forbid, but x-rays are "quick and dirty" tests and not diagnostic in certain cases.). 

I agree with Sue C - pilates rules! If my back wasn't as strong as it was before my fall, my injuries would certainly have been much worse. I can't wait to start pilates again to re-build my core. You should definitely try it once the pain has subsided.

In addition to vitamins, I also advocate homemade bone broth. Just load a pot with bones from your butcher, cover with water with some onion, salt and carrots for taste, and let it boil then simmer all night. I'll take natural nutrients over bottled pills any day! 

Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my back has a lasting injury from the saddle jamming up into it. it pains me all the time to some degree or annother. 
Good sleep is essential to healing, even if you must take sleep inducing drugs. consider this, if you are not getting deep sleep.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you have a stretched ligament like me, Tinyliny, or has something squished in your discs?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think something is squished in the discs, becuase compression hurts, like if hte horse spooks and the saddle pushes up into my back. I have to ride constantly with my core muscles engaged to keep my back protected.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, that's no fun at all. :-( You doing Pilates?


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry I have not replied!! I had a MRI done, and nothing is broke it fractured. I am in PT. It still hurts, but I now wear a back brace when riding and that help a lot!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Excuse me, but what do you think a bone fracture _is_?


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you mean? I haw been told it is when the bone is cracker but not broke..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i can sympathize..i have had a bad back for 17 years now to the point the pain numbs my legs and i collapse...my doctor is getting me xrays and has me on pain meds that can knock out a horse...he says i will most likely need surgery depending on what it is, pretty much at this point if i ride for an hour or longer..i start losing feeling in my legs..makes training and farrier work difficult


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

SueC said:


> Do you have a stretched ligament like me, Tinyliny, or has something squished in your discs?


Not sure.. I had a MRI and he saw nothing wrong. My kindnys are not the same size, but I dont think that would affect my back


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

SueC said:


> Oh, that's no fun at all. :-( You doing Pilates?


What is that? I am doing PT


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a few links:

Pilates and yoga - health benefits | Better Health Channel

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=pilates&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=BDw&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=-OR1U6fZFpXg8AWKi4DgBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1540&bih=737

It's the best complementary exercise I ever found for cycling, bushwalking and horse riding. It improves posture, core strength, muscle tone and flexibility. It manages my back injury 99.9%. It looks easy but it's not, it's quite demanding, so I recommend doing it in a group not at home or it's too easy to not do it properly, or all the reps. You will discover muscles you never thought you had...


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute!

You wrote:


> I had a MRI done, and nothing is broke it fractured.


A fractured bone _IS_ a "broken" bone. There are different types of fractures (open, closed, stress, transverse, impacted, etc.), and you, my dear, have a broken bone (or more than one - you did not specify). 



> I haw been told it is when the bone is cracker but not broke..


Translation: the bone sections have not separated, but there IS a break.



> but I now wear a back brace when riding


As of this writing, I currently have 4 confirmed fractures (and another possible 2) in my vertebral apophyses. I, too, am in a brace and was on bed rest for 3 weeks, now up and walking. I am not allowed to ride yet, and no PT until the bones heal. 



> I am doing PT


WHAT?! Your bones have not healed, but your doctor is sending you to PT? Mindblowing. Plus, you said that this happened a couple of months ago. This means to me that the bones have not healed because you have not let them heal by still riding. I don't understand how the problem is supposed to get any better with a back brace and PT if you are still riding.


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

It is NOT broke. Maybe just a strain. They did not know..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStable (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry your back hurts. It is pain that is not conducive to riding horses and can be somewhat worrisome. 

I have a 36 degree s-curve lumbar curvature (scoliosis). In addition, I have one vertebra that barely fused - missed spina bifida by a hair. 

If I were to be honest with myself, I would admit that riding is probably very hazardous to my back. However, I love horses so much that I take a calculated risk in riding them. Protestations from the medical community elicit a firm _"I could be in a car accident or fall down the stairs too..."_ response. 

To stay in the best shape possible for riding, I see an orthopedic surgeon to keep an eye on my spine. I also follow the advice of a physical therapist and work out with a master trainer two to three times a week to keep my back strong. I have been prescribed muscle relaxers for the stiffness and Motrin for the pain, but that is not a long-term solution. I will be checking into a back brace for riding as well as massage / ultrasound therapy. 

I sincerely hope your back pain improves. Please let me know what works.


----------



## InStable (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, forgot one thing... I LOVE my inversion board! It decompresses the back. 

Okay....two things... Warm Epsom salt soaks...


----------

